# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  В поиске работы

## Рафаэль Крушилин

_Опытный певец,музыкант. Поработавший много лет на эстраде и в  ресторанах.Громадный репертуар западных и российских хитов. Есть вокалистка,тамады-ведущие Мой тел: 8(906) 076-43-86_

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

PS._ Могу подменить  приблизительно на месяц отъезжающих на отдых музыкантов с середины августа!..._

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

_Хотел спросить администраторов, за одно и темку приподнять! Куда делись мои телефоны?! ...Если я выставлением своего номера нарушил порядок установок форума,  пусть тогда правомерно поступят со всеми форумчанами, которые выставляют свои телефоны для контактов и вычеркнут все координаты!  А... меня удалить вообще! _ :cool:

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

_Спасибо! Август уже подменяю! Предлагаю свои услуги на Cентябрь- отъезжающим на отдых коллективам, или музыканта!Координаты 89060764386..._

----------

